# Anyone have Handload Data for 7mm wsm



## cnewton1400 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey,

I am just wondering if anyone has handload data for the Hornady 139gr SST with IMR 4350 powder?

If you want you can post other data for 7mm wsm to that would also be helpfull as I am having a hard time locating any data.

Thanks


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

just email hornady theyll email you the data as will many other bullet manufacturers. if not then spend 20 bucks and buy one or less for a used one and get it over with


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

check on 
WSSMZONE.COM - best WSM/WSSM site i have found.
HANDLOADS.COM
RELOADERSNEST.COM


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp is where I got the data I used to load 139gr. Hornady Innerbonds for my buddies 7mm WSM. I loaded his with Hodgdon H-4350. Never did chronograph them but they shoot pretty good. We still aren't done tweaking the load, but so far so good.

Larry


----------

